# My Trip to Belfast & Lisburn , my savings . .



## NorthDrum (3 Dec 2008)

I Know there have been other threads about trips to Newry. Given some things I have been told of I decided to bypass Newry to see if there were anymore significant savings to be had.

I did no research pre trip and had no shopping list made out, so these were random goods purchased. I spent over €900. Odds on there being such a significant savings that I wasnt specifically looking for (but hoped I would get) are small. I purchased just under 50 goods.

Bare in mind that I shopped in mainly Argos and Sainsburys (sprucefield), I compared my costs to Tescos and Argos in Ireland. I am only commenting on my own experience, so this is only based on what i paid for goods today and what they are priced at on tescos website and Argos website. 
Overall I saved 15% on average.

Biggest savings (25% or more):

DvD's (in sainsburys eg mama mia 9.97 - for the wife not me!!)
Baby Car seat - 35.8% differance between Argos north and south
Ariel Liquitab - 30.3%
Sanex Revital - 49%
Sanex - 32.8%
Own Brands Freshly squeezed OJ - 38.3%
Own Brand Crisps - 52%
Baby Wipes - 60%
Sure Deoderant - 33.6%
Mouthwash - 34.23%
Differant beers between 33-48%

Other notable savings in Argos was Pram 23% savings on a product that cost €300 down here in same shop. Phillips hand blender 22.9% - €10 savings. Digital Camera 19.8% (€35.65 savings)

One thing to note. I actually lost out on the following because Tescos have put a special half price offer:

Huggies newborn - €3.54 up sainsburys , €2.89 half price in tescos

This just makes a mockery of so called VAT and Economies of scale arguement (particularly tescos obviously catching wind of the Huggies price and halfing it!). Im sure there is a percentage of error in some of my comparisons but in nearly every product I bought, the nearest comparison I could make, I did better in up North. People will rightly say that 15% is not a huge differance, but had I really done my homework (Asda had other cheaper offers) I could of easily saved well over 30% on average. I hadnt set out what I was buying today (my own fault) but I noticed so many other goods in Sainsburys (that I just happened not to need) that I could of made huge savings in.

Incidentally, a point to note, roads up North as far as Belfast are shockingly poor. You take your life in your hands driving in them in the dark or poor weather conditions. So many roadworks, badly lined out roads, no lights and just poor standard of road. One thing I also noticed, Northern Drivers far better or more careful in their own country. Suppose the phrase "dont sht in your own backyard applies"! So be ready and beware.


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Dec 2008)

NorthDrum said:


> Overall I saved 15% on average.
> ..
> 
> Incidentally, a point to note, roads up North as far as Belfast are shockingly poor. You take your life in your hands driving in them in the dark or poor weather conditions. So many roadworks, badly lined out roads, no lights and just poor standard of road.



Just a thought, would there be a connection between this and the relatively lower burden of tax in NI?


----------



## Calico (3 Dec 2008)

NorthDrum said:


> One thing I also noticed, Northern Drivers far better or more careful in their own country.



I noticed that as well last time I was up there. We drive like maniacs compared to them...


----------



## Padraigb (3 Dec 2008)

NorthDrum said:


> ... I spent over €900.... Overall I saved 15% on average.



Did you make an allowance for the cost of motoring? Did you pay for a meal or a snack? Did you cost your time?

Did you really want or need everything you bought, or were you tempted by a few things that you would not have considered if you had shopped closer to home?


----------



## NorthDrum (3 Dec 2008)

Padraigb said:


> Did you make an allowance for the cost of motoring? Did you pay for a meal or a snack? Did you cost your time?
> 
> Did you really want or need everything you bought, or were you tempted by a few things that you would not have considered if you had shopped closer to home?


 
No differance to what it costs me to shop in Dublin. Petrol Tank is still half full so it cost me €29 in fuel.

I had an O'Briens Sandwich bar meal with my wife that cost €16.

In all fairness, I dont see how this is any differant from me getting a meal in one of our towns or cities as if I am hungry I would do the same thing.

Well I knew that the price of Babies Items were cheaper significantly up North so I was tempted to buy some baby Items (baby not due till march) but to be honest these are items I need and I want to start building up these goods to counteract the costs of having a child!

Beer, I definantly wouldnt of bought as much, but believe me I would of ended up spending alot more on less down south!

The main point I was making is that I just dont see how companies down here can justify the extra costs. Particularly Argos who ship goods into Ireland whether or not they send them down south. What extra costs (VAT aside) are there shipping in big costly goods to Newry or Dundalk. Im not claiming to have the answers, but it just doesnt seem to me that its justifiable having 30% hikes on the same goods with miles between the stores. Also the fact that Argos is bulk buying its goods for Britain and Ireland I dont see how they could say that after sending the goods to Cork or Kerry the delivery costs adds up.

Like I said, I didnt do my homework and wasnt going out of my way for savings so its not like I was specifically looking for the special offers. And VAT does not explain the whole differance, nor do I believe is the cost of doing business in Ireland (for such huge companies).


----------



## mcaul (8 Dec 2008)

What I just cannot understand is that shoppers goping to Newry are supporting the exact same shops that are using ridiculous sterling / eur exchange rates.

Argos, Next, M&S, Debenhams, River Island etc etc

Check the smaller stores down here - the difference is simply not as wide. 

I use a rate of 1.25 to include VAT difference and have signs thoughout the store informing customers - and they like it a lot. (Turnover is above targets since I did this!) 

And if you're going to Newry, maybe try the town centre for local stores offering both value and difference.  - These stores are not getting the southern shoppers and are suffering because the local custom is going to Lisburn / Armagh due to the traffic problems.

As for next year - I think sterling will be back to 73p / 75p


----------



## Bronte (9 Dec 2008)

OP in relation to the baby items, would you not have been better off waiting for the January sales?


----------



## galwegian44 (9 Dec 2008)

Nice one Northdrum, with the ongoing financial difficulties I'm delighted to finally see people start to look for bargains. This will weed out the retailers who do not practise cost control and make the remainder more efficient; something we seem to have lost sight of during the 'boom' times.

Interestingly, I bought a jar of Green and Black's Organic Chocolate drink in Tesco in Yeovil last week for £2.56 and see the same jar in the Republic retailing for €6.99. Now, I know that insurance costs, employee costs etc are higher in Ireland but does it justify such a difference, I really believe we are being screwed by the English retail outfits over here.


----------



## TwoWheels (9 Dec 2008)

galwegian44 said:


> Interestingly, I bought a jar of Green and Black's Organic Chocolate drink in Tesco in Yeovil last week for £2.56 and see the same jar in the Republic retailing for €6.99. .


 
But you still gave Tesco your money ?


----------



## ubiquitous (9 Dec 2008)

mcaul said:


> What I just cannot understand is that shoppers going to Newry are supporting the exact same shops that are using ridiculous sterling / eur exchange rates.
> 
> Argos, Next, M&S, Debenhams, River Island etc etc



This is a very, very good point. What incentives do Argos, Tesco, M&S have to reduce their prices in RoI if they are getting custom from RoI consumers anyway (even if the same consumers have to drive across the border)? Far from "weeding out the retailers who do not practise cost control", they are being rewarded, with the aid of a 6.5% VAT subsidy.

There's a bit of an irony, to put it mildly, in Tesco selling cheap petrol so that people can drive 50-70 miles each way for their weekly grocery shop. Heads they win, tails they win.


----------



## gillarosa (9 Dec 2008)

I do think fair play to you for taking the trip and the considerable work in price comparison for us.....

But, in general I'm bored with this non stop clatter about how much cheaper shopping is elsewhere. Lately any time you meet a group of friends or go to the hairdresser or many places. Last year and the year before it was New York, New York its this obsession Irish people have with what I call 'saving by spending money' For example in the Hairdressers on Saturday three members of staff, two of whom weren't even working on my hair told me about someone they knew buying a pair of shoes in Barrets in Newry for STG£10 which were €44 here, do I care? I hate their shoes, they give me blisters thinking about them at either price and in my opinion Penny's would stock similar styles and never contemplate charging €44 for a pair of synthetic shoes. If we all just spend less we wouldn't feel the need to find such great savings. If we all look around our homes, most of which are full of non essencial items we bought because they were what we perceived as bargains, we felt we really needed them to enhance our lives or we were at a loose end hanging about a shopping centre. 

In regard to the Tesco ROI issue with nappies I believe this is something retailers work out with suppliers ocassionally, not a reaction in anyway to prices in Sainsbury's, Tesco ROI would see Dunnes as their main competitor and vise versa. If you ever see an offer like that again after your baby is born go for it and stock up, they tend to come around only very occasionally.

Also, Newry, Belfast et all are not another country! Just not in this state where we have 21.5% VAT on most of the goods listed and a different currency.

M


----------



## NorthDrum (10 Dec 2008)

Bronte said:


> OP in relation to the baby items, would you not have been better off waiting for the January sales?


 
Probobley but to be honest we got excited (first child) and just bought a few baby things. I was just making the post to show the differance a few miles can make to some people (local enough to border). Was also up visiting my sister so at least have more then one reason to of gone!

My main point was if you did your homework you could easily make it worthwhile. Its slightly cheaper then flying to New York (for me anyway!). I dont think of it any differantly then buying a bargain in any shop!


----------



## Bronte (10 Dec 2008)

gillarosa said:


> But, in general I'm bored with this non stop clatter about how much cheaper shopping is elsewhere. its this obsession Irish people have with what I call 'saving by spending money'


 Excuse me but I cut and pasted your post but I do so agree, spending to save money - madness, it's to replace the chatter about house prices going up. There is no discussion at all about what people are really saving. As in saving by not spending, now where are those people?


----------



## terrontress (10 Dec 2008)

People want to consume though. We could save a fortune by reducing our calorie intake, growing our own veg, using only discount retailers. People feel good about buying branded goods. Enjoy sitting in their homes drinking a nice bottle of wine or can of lager.

If someone fills up a press with food that was cheap and they never use it and it goes off, then your point is valid. Otherwise it isn't.


----------



## ubiquitous (10 Dec 2008)

terrontress said:


> If someone fills up a press with food that was cheap and they never use it and it goes off, then your point is valid.



I can only speak for myself but I find myself regularly throwing out old, unused "bargain" food.


----------



## Caveat (10 Dec 2008)

Bronte said:


> There is no discussion at all about what people are really saving. As in saving by not spending, now where are those people?


 
I don't understand your point - are you saying that the only valid 'saving' from your perspective is buying less altogether?

Whilst it sounds like an oxymoron, 'spending to save' can be a very sensible approach - e.g. I buy bottled fizzy water, squash, pet food, alcohol, meat/fish (which I freeze) etc etc...all in _NI_ and all in bulk. 

Initially, spending more than I would on a weekly shopping budget, but ultimately, making considerable savings.


----------



## Manuman (11 Dec 2008)

I have been informed by a reliable source that one large curtain/pole retailer have adjusted their prices accordingly ie eg pole that was retailing for £80/€120 has now been adjusted on both sides to £90/€110. It seems the value wont last forever.


----------



## MandaC (11 Dec 2008)

Too late to head to Newry for the curtain poles, so.

Have to say, though, I agree with those who are sick of people going on about Newry.  I went north before and did make savings a couple of years back.  I would not go now, though, as I could not justify sitting for hours in the traffic to get into the Quay's car park. Everyone you meet at the moment has a Newry story to tell.  It is great that people are making savings, but is it necessary to go on and on about it.  It is similar to the property obsession a few years back.


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Dec 2008)

Manuman said:


> I have been informed by a reliable source that one large curtain/pole retailer have adjusted their prices accordingly ie eg pole that was retailing for £80/€120 has now been adjusted on both sides to £90/€110. It seems the value wont last forever.


Indeed, the consensus among economists and commentators in the likes of the Financial Times is that the recent bout of UK interest rate cuts will lead to significant price inflation in the UK in 2009 and beyond.


----------



## terrontress (11 Dec 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Indeed, the consensus among economists and commentators in the likes of the Financial Times is that the recent bout of UK interest rate cuts will lead to significant price inflation in the UK in 2009 and beyond.


 

That's why it is so good to make the savings now! 

They might not be there in future.


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Dec 2008)

terrontress said:


> That's why it is so good to make the savings now!
> 
> They might not be there in future.



Indeed, but when you consider that Irish consumers have been spending like drunken sailors for the best part of a decade and as a group are among the most indebted in the world, you would have to wonder about the wisdom of continuing to do so.


----------



## gillarosa (11 Dec 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Indeed, the consensus among economists and commentators in the likes of the Financial Times is that the recent bout of UK interest rate cuts will lead to significant price inflation in the UK in 2009 and beyond.


 
Its a hard one to call though, its pretty evident that Consumer spending has nosedived there too, thus the unprecedented Retail Sales in November and the Government moving to reduce VAT. I think the fear people have about the security of their jobs is greater than the sum of lower interest rates and lower VAT even combined with Retail Sales, and of course fuel charges are lower now due to the lowering of oil prices, so there aren't really too many factors which would contribute to inflation.


----------



## D2WW (11 Dec 2008)

Bought 3 and 2 seater natuzzi sofas in House of Fraser Belfast. €600 cheaper than HoF Dundrum, so yes you will cover the cost of your petrol/hassle if you look for the right things.


----------



## Bronte (15 Dec 2008)

Caveat said:


> Whilst it sounds like an oxymoron, 'spending to save' can be a very sensible approach - e.g. I buy bottled fizzy water, squash, pet food, alcohol, meat/fish (which I freeze) etc etc...all in _NI_ and all in bulk.
> 
> Initially, spending more than I would on a weekly shopping budget, but ultimately, making considerable savings.


Yes of course that makes sense, obviously some people are genuinely saving by going North but I'm getting the impression people are just using it as an excuse to continue spending and I was wondering is their anyone who is actually cutting back on spending (and therefore saving) and how they are doing that.


----------



## ubiquitous (15 Dec 2008)

Bronte said:


> Yes of course that makes sense, obviously some people are genuinely saving by going North but I'm getting the impression people are just using it as an excuse to continue spending and I was wondering is their anyone who is actually cutting back on spending (and therefore saving) and how they are doing that.



In my case:

1. Going to shops less often - sounds stupid but it works!
2. Avoiding Centra and Spar like the plague. Even the independent corner shops (what's left of them  ) are cheaper.


----------



## parsi (15 Dec 2008)

Bronte said:


> Yes of course that makes sense, obviously some people are genuinely saving by going North but I'm getting the impression people are just using it as an excuse to continue spending and I was wondering is their anyone who is actually cutting back on spending (and therefore saving) and how they are doing that.



I see your point. They might save 200euro on a TV but do they really need the tv in the first place ?

A lot of the publicised savings seem to be on non-essentials - booze , electricals and the like.


----------



## terrontress (15 Dec 2008)

parsi said:


> I see your point. They might save 200euro on a TV but do they really need the tv in the first place ?
> 
> A lot of the publicised savings seem to be on non-essentials - booze , electricals and the like.


 
Ah, I think everyone should be entitled to spend their money on luxuries and there is no better luxury than when you think you have got a bargain.

There is plenty of booze being bought at my local Super Valu. People are going to buy it whatever!


----------

